# drooping leaves,please help me out



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

i've been searchin the net for a while now and have been struggling on finding a good answer to this ?. what causes the plants leaves to droop down? im growing under a 4 ft flourescent and a 42 watt cfl so i dont think its a temp problem (my tem is 78 degrees in my grow room) can anybody help me out? thanks alot my friends


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 21, 2008)

what do you mean droop? like it needs water? do you have a pic?


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 21, 2008)

Ive had plants droop from lack of water and too much water. Gotta find that equilibrium.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks for the reply. unfortunatly i dont have a pic but theyre just drooping down..like "sagging"  theyve been watered every other day and are not yet getting any nutes.likeyre only like 3 inches or so.theyre under a 4ft flour. so i dont think its a heat problem..im just trying to figure out what it could be.i tested the water im usin and its ph is 6.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 21, 2008)

It could just be the way your looking at it.. Drooping leaves can be. Needs water, too much water, PH problem, too high of temps... And seams youv got all them covered.. Place a small fan on them. And you soooo need a camera bro.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Drooping can be alot of things....When mine droop I always flush and that seems to work...I mean after I know I dont need to water...when I was learning that part....it was trial and error..but flushing always worked for me..but it could be alot of different things....
have a great day/night


----------



## brushybill (Jun 21, 2008)

my guess is too much water,  what size pot are you using?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol,theyre in plastic cups of coco (with holes on the bottom for drainage)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

it might be over watering,ill have to see.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 21, 2008)

i would just do a check list start with the simplest thing first, not enough water, then move down the list, to much water, heat, ph, nutes, just check and adjust each one if needed. easiest way. this way you know you checked everything. after that if its still doing it you'll know what its not.

somebody take a look at my sick plant


----------



## brushybill (Jun 21, 2008)

i have a moisture meter that i got for $6.00 at ace hardware  it really helps to keep me from second guessing myself when i am not sure if i should water my plants, maybe that would help you too rule out whether you have over watered
 good luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

a moisture meter? wow,sounds pretty cool.ill have to go see if i can find one around here. thanks alot my friends


----------

